# this weekend



## soakinlines (Aug 11, 2014)

was planning running some long lines out of surfside this coming weekend with the weather is it still worth a shot or put the trip off a week or so
sad3smsad3smsad3sm:headknock:headknock


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

The forecast I saw showed no storms from Friday afternoon through Sunday morning and winds less than 10 miles an hour.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

soakinlines said:


> was planning running some long lines out of surfside this coming weekend with the weather is it still worth a shot or put the trip off a week or so
> sad3smsad3smsad3sm:headknock:headknock


Could be the best trip of your life. We are going to maybe stay over sat night. I have some rays and bonita so maybe string some junk out there see what's crackin. We like wind at the beach, keep them skeeters away. Rolling gold durmax 4x4 with nobama sticker on back. pz.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Have a buddy that has fished access 3-6 since last Friday. Have used , Mullet, Jackfish, Crab and Shrimp. Have not hooked a single fish yet. And this guy knows how to catch fish. Taking a breather today and back after it again Thursday thru Sat.

Hopefully things will turn on... Good Luck.


----------



## jmunn44 (Mar 27, 2015)

We threw some lines out Saturday evening and hooked a 42 in bull red. Actually caught him on that one Token huge shrimp u get from the bait shop. Shrimp was about 6 inches long the rest barley made 2 inches long. Live mullet caught us a little 12 in black tip. The mullet were pretty small. Last Thursday same area we hooked into something that never slowed down. Bent the connector that held the hook. This all from surfside beach between 3 and 4.


----------



## soakinlines (Aug 11, 2014)

Any wait in the water and how does the water look? Muddy green blue or the dreaded baby **** brown and black mix


----------



## soakinlines (Aug 11, 2014)

Any bait***


----------



## jmunn44 (Mar 27, 2015)

The previous thursday I spoke about there was bait everywhere, mullet jummping, trout jumping, it was alive out there .... Saturday was not the same feel. The water smelled terrible and had more of a brown tint. Didnt even get a bite on whiting. But we were lucky and caught that 42 in red then packed it up.


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Anyone planning on chunking some barking monkeys Saturday morning? 4AM winds show to be predicted at 5mph.


----------



## soakinlines (Aug 11, 2014)

Ill be camping in ss fri-sun gonna be in the water at day light then see what like a big chunk of ray in the late morning


----------



## CALopez (May 17, 2016)

Anyone out there? How's the water color?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soakinlines (Aug 11, 2014)

Ill be headed out around 2 should be on water by 3:30


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Bolivar cam has it pretty flat, but also pretty dirty.

Wonder where all the seaweed is this year?


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

I will be at access #35 on the Galveston side of SLP before sunup tomorrow. I will be in a burgundy dodge 4x4. Feel free to stop by if anyone will be down that way. I will also probably have the kayak just in case.
Buzz 13 I will have some barking monkeys with me.


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

*Report from Surfside #4-5*

Got to Surfside around 5:45. Missed the 332 exit, so had to double back.

Got a whiting head on one long line; cast into 2nd gut. Put small crab on 2nd line also into 2nd gut. Fishing with inshore rods was fruitless. Even bait stealers were rare. Something with pointy teeth did nip through a live mullet.








Rain squall came through in the morning, so most of the tide change was lost. We moved further up the beach to Access #5, but everyone I spoke to along the way had similar reports: strong lateral current, needing 8oz weights at least, weeds on the long lines, and few takers.

Good news: caught 2 pompano and a flounder. Bad news: all were in the cast net, and very small. Actually my best catching was with the net, and re-stocked my mullet larders.

<vent> 
Stopped at one bait stand on the way to the Bluewater Highway turn. It's not my line of work, and I have no point of reference to how stock is managed, or profit margins maintained, but I would be ashamed to accept money for the shrimp they sold to me. You couldn't stick a hook in the tiny, mushy things without destroying their body integrity. Complete waste of money.
</vent>


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Sancroix said:


> Got to Surfside around 5:45. Missed the 332 exit, so had to double back.
> 
> Got a whiting head on one long line; cast into 2nd gut. Put small crab on 2nd line also into 2nd gut. Fishing with inshore rods was fruitless. Even bait stealers were rare. Something with pointy teeth did nip through a live mullet.
> View attachment 3003946
> ...


Simply ask to look at the shrimp size before you buy them next time. If too small don't buy them


----------



## CALopez (May 17, 2016)

Same reports as everyone else, but I did manage this 40" 25lb bull red on cut mullet. Was my first bull red

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Nice fish!


----------

